# Esqueceu-me o seu nome



## neilclover

Olá,todos!

Here I would like to ask a question about the word esquecer:
Esqueceu-me o seu nome.
I have doubts with esqueceu as It is in você form with me in the end.
Of course,I can not challenge with my dictionary.
Also,If it does mean I can not remember your name,why not use esqueço?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

neilclover said:


> Olá,todos!
> 
> Here I would like to ask a question about the word esquecer:
> Esqueceu-me o seu nome.
> I have doubts with esqueceu as It is in você form with me in the end.
> Of course,I can not challenge with my dictionary.
> Also,If it does mean I can not remember your name,why not use esqueço?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Is this sentence in your dictionary? Well, I'd buy a new one. My correction:

_Esqueci o seu nome._ (I can't remember your name)

Literal translation of your sentence:

_Your name forgot me._


----------



## neilclover

However,why not use esqueço? 
Well,my understanding is like this (adopting _Esqueci_):just now I could not remember your name.
Now I remember it. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

_Esqueci o seu nome _means I can't remember your name, which means I really can't... hehehe. Imagine the conversation:

"Hey! Rachel, what's up?"
"Hi... hmmm... sorry, _esqueci o seu nome_."
"It's Richard!"
"Oh, sorry. Hi, Richard. It's been a long time, huh?"

You can't use _esqueço_ because it's in the present simple, and this tense conveys a sense of habit, as if I were always forgetting your name.


----------



## Vanda

Actually the verb esquecer can be direct, indirect, intransitive and pronominal. So ''esqueceu-me'' in your context is used in the pronominal form meaning perder a lembrança; deixar sair da memória; olvidar-se: _"Se eu de ti me esquecer, nem uma lágrima / Caia sobre o sepulcro, em que eu jazer"  (Bernardo Guimarães, Poesias Completas, p. 295).  _
I believe  the Lusitans might use it yet, we, nowadays, see it mainly in literarily texts. example


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Actually the verb esquecer can be direct, indirect, intransitive and pronominal. So ''esqueceu-me'' in your context is used in the pronominal form meaning perder a lembrança; deixar sair da memória; olvidar-se: _"Se eu de ti me esquecer, nem uma lágrima / Caia sobre o sepulcro, em que eu jazer"  (Bernardo Guimarães, Poesias Completas, p. 295).  _
> I believe  the Lusitans might use it yet, we, nowadays, see it mainly in literarily texts. example


Interessante. Well, my advice to you, Neilclover: if you're not a 19th century poet, avoid _esqueceu-me_. You will never hear or read such a thing, at least in contemporary Brazilian Portuguese. I myself had never noticed it.


----------



## Vanda

I believe he's studying European Portuguese by some of the examples his book gives.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

We're lucky to have Vanda as our "Moderesa de Beagá." She's a very sensible person.


----------



## Alentugano

A frase está correta. Em Portugal é possível ouvir esta colocação de vez em quando, especialmente aos mais velhos. Aos meus ouvidos tem um toque mais poético ou literário.
Entretanto, o mais normal seria dizermos " Esqueci-me do seu nome" ou mesmo "Esqueci o seu nome".


----------



## anaczz

neilclover said:


> However,why not use esqueço?
> Well,my understanding is like this (adopting _Esqueci_):just now I could not remember your name.
> Now I remember it. Please correct me if I am wrong.



When you say: "Esqueci o seu nome" it means that I forgot your name and still don't remember it.
If you say: "Esqueço o seu nome" looks like I always forget your name.


----------



## neilclover

Thanks all.
I would like to argue that as it happens now, we have to use _esqueço._
My gramma book tells me that past participle tense means the action has been done before speaking,which leads me to prefer esqueço,as from my judgement esqueci means just now I have forgotten your name,now I realize it.

 please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## anaczz

"Esqueci o seu nome"
Is the usual way to say that *now *I can't remember your name and any portuguese speaking person will understand like this.
If you say "Esqueço o seu nome" won't be wrong, but it will be understood that you keep forgetting her/his name, systematicaly.


----------



## Outsider

Forgetting happens before the present, so the normal way to say you've forgotten about something or someone is _esqueci-me_, past tense (with _me_ because the verb is pronominal, but some people omit it).

_Esqueceu-me_ is another, less common, possibility, as explained by the previous posters.


----------



## neilclover

> Forgetting happens before the present


 
 I believe there is always a gap between East and West.
It's a very surprising explantion I have ever heard.Anyway,
I will not explore anymore in this word.


----------



## danjr

Esqueço - I typically forget
Esqueci - I forgot

Take these peoples' advice! Or at least post the entire sentence to see for sure what the best choice would be.


----------



## anaczz

neilclover said:


> Thanks all.
> I would like to argue that as it happens now, we have to use _esqueço._
> My gramma book tells me that *past participle *tense means the action has been done before speaking,which leads me to prefer esqueço,as from my judgement esqueci means just now I have forgotten your name,now I realize it.
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong.



"esqueci" the tense is *simple past *
"esquecido" is past paticiple


----------



## Outsider

neilclover said:


> I believe there is always a gap between East and West.
> It's a very surprising explantion I have ever heard.


Very interesting! 

Note that you can use the present tense if you say "I don't remember":

_Não me recordo/lembro._


----------



## neilclover

Yes, Danjr. I understood it now.It is just a simple sentence, I dislike getting it complicated! Recitement is the best way!


----------



## Istriano

danjr said:


> Esqueço - I typically forget
> Esqueci - I forgot
> 
> Take these peoples' advice! Or at least post the entire sentence to see for sure what the best choice would be.



Sometimes, Americans use present where we use the past:

In a quiz show: 

I win! = _Ganhei!_
You lose! = _Você perdeu._

Logically, _I (just) won_, or _you (just) lost_ would be more comparable to the Portuguese usage.


----------

